# lookin for tools



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Any body know of any new hand tools to make service plumbing easier


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I consider this a new tool, and a must have.

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...googlebase-_-D26X-_-100595073&locStoreNum=589


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

revenge said:


> Any body know of any new hand tools to make service plumbing easier


I wish there were but in my opinion, it has precious little to do with the tools.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

The basin buddy You put it on a 3/8 drive rachet. It fits all faucet nuts and supply's Very handy with a Long extension and a short one too


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Another,

http://www.feinmultimasterfmm250q.com/fein-multimaster-reviews/


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> Another,
> 
> http://www.feinmultimasterfmm250q.com/fein-multimaster-reviews/


 I have the Rockwell Sonicrafter. It gets used at least once a week -- More often if it's a trim-out.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

SlickRick said:


> Another,
> 
> http://www.feinmultimasterfmm250q.com/fein-multimaster-reviews/


OK. Now that is a damn fine tool. We use the Dremel version and it is priceless on our remodels.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I've been buying the Milwaukee M12 line of cordless tools.

So far I have the impacter, pex expander, hackzall, hammer drill, pvc shear, oscillating saw and no-hub wrench.

The most recent purchase was the Rotary tool.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

My most recent addition was a Bosh impact driver.

Apparently it IS about the tools. :laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> OK. Now that is a damn fine tool. We use the Dremel version and it is priceless on our remodels.


 Here's a good source for aftermarket blades.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> My most recent addition was a Bosh impact driver.
> 
> Apparently it IS about the tools. :laughing:


 I had the Bosch and actually preferred it over the Milwaukee, but in the name of streamlining just how many chargers and batteries I need to carry, I gave it away.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> OK. Now that is a damn fine tool. We use the Dremel version and it is priceless on our remodels.


I like the no wrench, quick change set up on the Fein, the long cord is nice and power is great.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

I have the bosch multi x but the blades are expensive. I also have that faucet tool from h depot, I have compresion ring puller for stop. Ratchet copper tubing cutter, craftsman. I had the ridgid verson but hated it. Also have an elkay screwdriver for sink clips. I also have a ridgid tubular cutter from h. Depot


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I went out and bought a Dremmel Tool. Great little tool for removing old rusted and corrode stuff. It's a mini version of a grinder.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

RotoMite cutout tool like the sheetrockers use.

They sell bits that cut ceramic tile like butter. Great for retrofitting 11 three handle tub showers.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

This here bag will make you a happy service plumber.....:thumbup:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Airgap said:


> This here bag will make you a happy service plumber.....:thumbup:
> 
> View attachment 10555


Airgap and I are in love with the same bag. I may have to get another, just to make sure I always have one around. Best money I ever spent.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I love the new Swingcase tool boxes I put in the bed of the Biz Mobile. Sweeeet!


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

I won that bag with tools in a raffel on friday , can't wait to use


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

SlickRick said:


> Airgap and I are in love with the same bag. I may have to get another, just to make sure I always have one around. Best money I ever spent.


Ran the veto bag for a full year when they first became popular.Awesomely tough,it is still in great condition.They hold and present tools for use with no equal,IMO.
Some HO's start sporting a woody when they see the display.Zippers are still in working condition cause I never raised the flaps.
The problem I had was I loaded it with as much as it could hold to save trips to the truck...I was still going to the truck...

So after I bumped my last door casing while using the shoulder strap(no damage just the HO's raised eyebrow).I decided to go minimal.I am actually trying out a clip-on pouch with the absolute minimums,four-in-one,Channel lock 422,stripped allen wrench set,mini light,(2) dental picks,8" wide mouth crescent and a 12' tape.The full "House Bag" comes out with a bucket containing materials and special use tools after walk through.
Construction projects are ran out of a dedicated Bucket Boss with it's own tool set down to a homemade adj. framing square,tri-square,plumb bob and snapline.

Like a lot of guys here the spectrum in my service plumbing zone is too broad,Dornbracht to Pegasus.Unless I can drive the van through the front door I think I'll go in first with a little less.
At least that's how I see it today.Who knows about tomorrow.

Revenge,
Get yourself a pair of the Craftsman multi-size ratcheting box wrenches.8 sizes combined in 2 wrenches.


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

What's the name of that bag?


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

voltatab said:


> What's the name of that bag?


 Itsa Veto Propac 
Model XL


----------

